# Nice starter photo tent setup.



## USAFVET98 (Sep 18, 2009)

Todays sale of the day is a nice photo tent setup with tent, backgrounds, tripod, two lights, and a carry case. I got mine from wallmart a year ago for 59.99. It is on sale today for 9.99 plus s/h. 
If you are just starting out, this is a great package. 

Just thought id share. 24 hrs only.  http://www.1saleaday.com/


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 18, 2009)

Got mine about the same time and same place you did , and am still using it . Hope everyone who needs one sees this thread . Good heads up Brian !


----------



## ken69912001 (Sep 18, 2009)

Just ordered one.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 18, 2009)

I got one even cheaper than that on sale someplace. Forget where.
But $9.99 is about the max they are worth. Lights are not very powerful and the unit is really very small. However, for us pen guys, they are OK. I have found you need a third light. The camera built-in flash usually is OK but you are mixing colors of lights.


----------



## Monty (Sep 18, 2009)

I got one of these the last time it was posted here. The 8X8X8 size is a little small for anything latger than pens, but over all it is great. There was a post a few days ago for a system similar to this one on EBay that was, IIRC, 16X16X16 for around $35.


----------



## Rstyleusa (Sep 18, 2009)

*In case anyone is interested - photo tent*

Bought this photo tent a month ago or so and was pretty impressed (for the price).

http://www.1saleaday.com/


----------



## Chief Hill (Sep 18, 2009)

Ya see this is what I was looking for.  But noooo in Canada there about 300 bucks and too big for pens.  Why can't they have deals like this here??


----------



## Rick_G (Sep 18, 2009)

Chief Hill said:


> Ya see this is what I was looking for.  But noooo in Canada there about 300 bucks and too big for pens.  Why can't they have deals like this here??



Robert check this site.  Shows you how to make your own for less.

http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-to-diy-10-macro-photo-studio.html


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 18, 2009)

Rifleman1776 said:


> I got one even cheaper than that on sale someplace. Forget where.
> But $9.99 is about the max they are worth. Lights are not very powerful and the unit is really very small. However, for us pen guys, they are OK. I have found you need a third light. The camera built-in flash usually is OK but you are mixing colors of lights.


 
I think I got mine on sale for about $30, and like Frank said, the lights are all but worthless. However, I picked up two flex neck desk lamps from Wallyworld for about $5 each. I put good bulbs inthem and the set up works quite well.


----------



## greggas (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on this...I just bought one and saved about $40.

perfect timing


----------



## jedgerton (Sep 18, 2009)

Just a heads up, some of us ordered these a few months back and it took about 2 1/2 weeks for them to arrive.  Not the kind of promptness we expect and get from our suppliers but they did come in finally.

John


----------



## NewLondon88 (Sep 18, 2009)

I bought one and I found that the lights are too dim, the stands can't be adjusted,
the tripod is great but won't hold a camera, and I'd really like more than an
8" box..

other than that, it was a good deal!


----------



## DozerMite (Sep 18, 2009)

I just got mine today http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=51369.

It's 16x16x16 with 50w lights and was $36 to my door. I haven't tried it yet, but it has to be better than nothing at all.


----------

